# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  aruba thanksgiving report

## LindaP

We had a great time, hope all you guys did as well !!!! Here is my first attempt at photos.......kids did rock climbing, kite-boarding, rope swinging off an old ship.....and of course eating, drinking, swimming!!!

----------


## rivertrash

Neat pics, Linda.  Glad you enjoyed your holiday.

----------


## andynap

ABC islands- we were in Curacao many moons ago and loved the Rijisttafel and the bent trees

----------

